# How do you carry yours.



## gr8johnson (Aug 23, 2007)

I have an XD 9mm 4". I will be getting my CCw for Xmas. I just do not know where the best and most efficient place to carry is. I thought most guys carry in the waist band in the back of the pants. Is this true and if not what is the best?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

The best place to carry is where you feel comfortable carrying all day long and where you feel it is easily accessible. I carry IWB, front right, in a Galco Ultra Deep Cover Inside the Pant Holster. Extremely comfortable, works with shirts tucked in or not, and easy one-handed return to the holster. It's different for everybody.


----------



## kv4v (Sep 15, 2006)

*How do you carry yours?*

I carry a Sig P220 SAS in a Smart Carry rig. After you get used to it you don't know its there. Bob


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*yuck*

gr8johnson: Sir; I tried the in the pants deal. yuck; Had something else and went to a leather deal that ''fits'' high and tight. Much better. Actually had a leather maker to fit my 638 in the same fashion.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I carry IWB holster-free most of the time. Two shirts, t-shirt tucked, over-shirt loose.

Mine is an XD9 SubCompact.

I carry this way all day, in the car, at my desk, standing, walking around, sitting... It doesn't move. Simply for security, I'm getting basic, basic Galco IWB this week, but it's comfortable this way.

If I'm wearing cargo shorts (standard work uniform), it's in my thigh pocket.

Never been "made", never had a problem. I prefer daily comfort over quick-draw. Some may disagree, but I live and work in the same zip code as Tiger Woods... Windermere, FL. It's a low-crime neighborhood...

Jeff


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

IWB at about 3-4:00. SOB carry is not an option for me. I don't like the idea of sweeping myself or others if I have to draw.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

As the other gys have said, "best" is a very subjective term. You have to find your own personal preference. I prefer inside the pants at about 4:00 (picturing the body as a clock, with the navel as 12:00). But sometimes I carry on the belt in the same position. And other times I use a pocket holster, like when dressed in a tailored suit.

All carry positions have their advantages and disadvantages, most of which are discussed here: http://www.usgalco.com/QA.asp#Choosing+the+Right+Holster. (Disclaimer: I work for Galco when not deployed, and I wrote this guide.)


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> I carry IWB holster-free most of the time. Two shirts, t-shirt tucked, over-shirt loose.
> 
> Mine is an XD9 SubCompact.
> 
> ...


You're braver than I for carrying sans holster. I want the protecting from the trigger that a holster provides.


----------

